# Chemical Analysis of Honey



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm very interested in the results you will get from the analyses. I think you will be pleasantly surprised.

Do you know what is de MRL for tau-fluvalinate in USA?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>I have over 80 pounds of honey that I have been advised to not eat.

For good reason.

>I considered sending the harvested honey to have it tested for the chemical

For what purpose? It will likely cost you 300.00 or more for a in depth test like this. And by law you still can't eat/sell it.

I would not even take it out of the comb, you will spend hours harvesting and cleaning up. So you can give it back to the bees to put back in the comb?


----------



## Rehric00 (Oct 30, 2013)

Eduardo Gomes said:


> I'm very interested in the results you will get from the analyses. I think you will be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Do you know what is de MRL for tau-fluvalinate in USA?


I am interested too... and I am sorry- i do not understand what you are asking?


----------



## Rehric00 (Oct 30, 2013)

I was asking if anyone had any experience with this... do you?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?251418-USDA-testing&p=627746#post627746

If you do it post your results. Many would be interested in the residue remaining in the hive. Just don't know if you want to spent that much money.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Rehric00 said:


> I am interested too... and I am sorry- i do not understand what you are asking?


Eduardo is from Portugal. He is asking what the MRL for tau-fluvalinate in the USA. MRL = Maximum Residue Level. Basically, how much is an acceptable amount to still be consumed. I do not know the answer.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Here is a link to the National Honey Board's "Find a Honey Testing Lab" page. Looks like you can filter by State to find one near you. Hope it helps, and please, post the results if you decide to do it. I think a lot of people would be interested.

https://www.honey.com/honey-industry/honey-testing-and-regulations/find-a-honey-testing-lab/


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Rehric00 said:


> Has anyone ever sent honey to be chemically analyzed? I had some Apistan strips in my hives for a short time (I know, stupid mistake)... My hive died anyways and I have over 80 pounds of honey that I have been advised to not eat. I was going to harvest it, and save it to feed the bees. One second thought- I considered sending the harvested honey to have it tested for the chemical.
> 
> Has anyone ever done this? I'd be interested in your experience. Please- no lectures about chemicals and blah blah blah...... I understand there is a risk, which is why I am wanting to send it for testing anyways. If there is chemical in my honey, I am not going to be eating it, it will remain food for the bees.


Why 'stupid'? I've used Apistan. It works if you only use it infrequently. Don't make a habit of it, just for emergencies, not more than once in two or more years. I've never tested the honey...but I didn't eat it either.

More info:



> TAU-FLUVALINATE - CAS #: 69409-94-5 [http://www.xs4all.nl/~jtemp/fluvalinate.html - Accessed 1/4/05].
> CAS # 102851-06-9 [Source?].
> 
> Chemical Class - Synthetic Pyrethroid [http://www.xs4all.nl/~jtemp/fluvalinate.html - Accessed 1/4/05].
> ...


----------



## Rehric00 (Oct 30, 2013)

FlowerPlanter said:


> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?251418-USDA-testing&p=627746#post627746
> 
> If you do it post your results. Many would be interested in the residue remaining in the hive. Just don't know if you want to spent that much money.


I will most definitely post the results if I do the test. I emailed the corporation inquiring about cost, etc. The person in charge of that dept is out of the office until Jan 3rd. I have no clue as to how much the cost is. I was also interested in pesticide counts. If the price is reasonable, I will do both. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Rehric00 (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow, great information. Thank you for this.


----------



## Rehric00 (Oct 30, 2013)

psm1212 said:


> Here is a link to the National Honey Board's "Find a Honey Testing Lab" page. Looks like you can filter by State to find one near you. Hope it helps, and please, post the results if you decide to do it. I think a lot of people would be interested.
> 
> https://www.honey.com/honey-industry/honey-testing-and-regulations/find-a-honey-testing-lab/


This is the website I used to find a place that can test for Fluvalinate. I emailed the person in charge of that dept, he is out of the office until jan 3rd. Ill let you all know what he says and how much it is.


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't know how close you are to a university but you may be able to find some help there. When I was at Penn State we could GC/MS samples on our own time if the equipment was available. Possibly someone in the chemistry/biochem/life sciences dept could help you out.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

If it is not too expensive it would also be worthwhile to test the wax.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

max2 said:


> If it is not too expensive it would also be worthwhile to test the wax.


No, you can just assume that if you used Fluvalinate it is in the wax. Fluvalinate binds to beeswax and so trapped it will not reduce or degrade, it will increase with repeated applications. If you use it regularly, it is probably a good idea to cycle that wax out every 5-7 years- Do not use it to coat new foundation or put it back in the hive in any other way.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

BadBeeKeeper - my point. As wax accumulates the chemical, dedection is more likely.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

max2 said:


> BadBeeKeeper - my point. As wax accumulates the chemical, dedection is more likely.


Well, I must still be stupid this morning (need more coffee) because I can't quite see the point of wasting money to do a test if you already know the answer.

Unless you want to conduct an experiment to see just how much the levels rise through repeated applications...and then you apply for a government research grant and waste OPM. Just don't do it here, I pay enough in taxes already.


----------

